# 1/2 Bragg, 1/2 Sad



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I took Zappa and Leyna for their CGC tests today. Zappa did amazingly well. Passed it all with flying colors. This was his second time passing the test. I have not actually worked with him in a long time but I knew he would have fun. And he did. 
Now for Leyna. We have actually worked and worked with her obedience. She did excellent sits, downs, downstays, and recall. She did great with the 3 minute seperation. We even did OK with the crowd of people with noise makers, strollers, etc. However, she failed one big thing. The part to accept a strange dog. She wanted to kill it. She actually does great with other dogs and plays with other dogs all the time.
I took her outside and we started practicing with other dogs. She accepted a female lab, an older female shepherd, a male shepherd. Did great. So, the evaluator tested her again at the end. Well, she tried to kill the dog again.:blush:
She is going to seperate classes on Wednesdays and Thursdays. Her evaluator today is her trainer for her confirmation and AKC obedience classes. Her trainer said the next couple of weeks we will just be working on accepting dogs.
I do not know what got into her. She has never done this before but it was a heck of a time to start.

So, anyways....yay Zappa! More work to come for my flunkee brat puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is Leyna going into heat? Congrats to Zappa!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Is Leyna going into heat? Congrats to Zappa!


 
I am thinking she is about to come into her first heat. She just turned 9 months on Wednesday. She has always been a brat but is lately acting like she took a stupid pill.  She had a serious dislike for that female today. That female is a breeding female as well. I was thinking that might be why. She did great around the spayed females.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

jaggirl47 said:


> I am thinking she is about to come into her first heat. She just turned 9 months on Wednesday. She has always been a brat but is lately acting like she took a stupid pill.


I just went thru this with my youngster....she came in 3 days after turning 9 months. It's been many years since I lived with a bitch in season and OMG I kept wondering what the HECK was wrong with my dog! Took a stupid pill, that's the best way to describe it. Fortunately about half-way thru her heat she went back to normal, WHEW.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have always had male dogs so this is a first for me. lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo took the test right around the same age as Leyna, maybe a week or two younger. We were in a CGC class, with the day of class being the test. The week before we did a run through with all the dogs, and she was nearly perfect. If that had been the actual test she would have passed easily. But the day of the test she was _totally_ off! She was barking at dogs in the parking lot from the time I got her out of the car (which she hadn't been doing) and it kept going once we got inside. 

In her defense, the class itself was very small, and there were at least twice as many dogs and people there for the test, which was open to people who hadn't taken the class, they just had to pay a separate fee and for us it was included in the class price. One particular dog she took an immediate dislike to, and it got so bad that at one point they asked us to step outside for a bit because her barking at it was distracting the other dogs. We had already failed by then, she'd jumped on the tester, the very first exercise (in a friendly "I want to kiss your face" way, but still - not allowed!), which I knew would be one of our main challenges. They had given me the option of continuing through the rest of the exercises even though it didn't mean anything, and I said I wanted to stay.

After we came back inside, she aced the sit, down, stay and recall, and had no trouble with approaching a person with a dog, walking through a crowd, or the distractions. On the loose leash walk, which I knew would also be a challenge because she was always surfing the floor for dropped treats in class, something she did not do out on ACTUAL walks, and of course she lunged forward to sniff one of the cones they had set out for the course.  The 3 minute separation was no problem either. 

It was so embarrassing, and it would have been less disappointing if she hadn't been doing SO WELL in class (it was the CGC class where she was dubbed the "stay star" by another person in the class, who also worked at the facility), that I'd started to let myself believe she'd pass the test. If we were just taking it on a lark, to see where we needed more work it wouldn't have been such a big deal, but I'd worked so hard with her for 7 weeks, both in and outside of class.


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kendra 
Major had an off day today also. Today was his first day of class, barked at every dog in class. He has never done this before,but did settle down and did great with commands.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna was being sweet with the other dogs. Just not the dog being used for the test. She was licking and loving all over an 8 year old female. It's frustrating but she will pass next time.


----------

